# A 13-year-old eagle huntress in Mongolia



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2014)

I just really liked this - especially the photos:
BBC News - A 13-year-old eagle huntress in Mongolia


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 5, 2014)

Saw this story a little while ago. It reminded me of falconry and prestige, whereby your title gave you the right to a certain bird. I think golden eagles were (technically) only allowed for the two emperors (Holy Roman and Byzantine/Eastern Roman).


----------



## Mouse (May 5, 2014)

A really excellent website I follow (Indie Fashion, Feminism & Alternative Lifestyle | Mookychick) posted this ages ago and I retweeted it on Twitter because I thought it was amazing.


----------



## HareBrain (May 5, 2014)

> A photographer who snapped what could be the world's only girl hunting with a golden eagle says watching her work was an amazing sight.



I don't think she *is* the world's only girl -- I'm sure I saw some others in town this afternoon.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2014)

Yep, it is an old story - the article is dated 14th April. I'd left it open in another browser window meaning to post it here, but forgot about it - until I started closing a few browser windows I no longer needed. I usually have a lot left open.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (May 5, 2014)

I haven't seen this before, so thank you for posting it! Amazing story...what a different world she and her people live in, from ours. I wonder if they ever get past the natural beauty of the place...it's stunningly gorgeous. And to see her hunting with an eagle, with a backdrop of such of grandeur...what an amazing world it is. CC


----------



## MontyCircus (May 7, 2014)

Amazing is the word, yes.  Great pictures!


----------



## BigBadBob141 (May 12, 2014)

Very interesting story, I like the fact that the Eagles are released back into the wild.
Amazing country, fantastic photos.


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 12, 2014)

Awesome. 

Incidentally, there's a lot about falconry/eagle hunting in Elizabeth Bear's Eternal Sky trilogy.


----------

